# EMS "Gearage Sale"



## Greg (Sep 1, 2004)

Just an FYI that EMS is having a great sale with many items 30-40% off. I picked up a pair of *EMS Summit GTX II* Gore-tex backpacking boots for $120 last night.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I'm going to go Friday & checkout a pair of boots myself, something a little bigger than the onesyou bought to keep me occupied while your skiing.  (Because I don't care to wear my plastics south of the Whites & ADK's in winter unless really cold or wearing them at all in November & April but I love my hybrid crampons. :lol: )


----------



## pedxing (Sep 2, 2004)

Well, there's a coincidence for you!  Last night, I took the opportunity to replace my first piece of damaged gear, and bought a new pair of EMS Gortex Summitt IIs.  They are the only backpacking boots EMS carries in wide. I was very happy with the pair (the first summitt's not the II's) I had.  I broke 'em today and they feel great.


----------

